# Crossing on the euro tunnel



## tyson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi any one got info on deals for the euro tunnel 26/27 dec 2013 
Thanks George


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

They use "flexible pricing" which basically means it goes up nearer to the date. Book with Tesco vouchers if you can, otherwise use one of the clubs. (10%? Discount) . The earlier you book the better chance of a decent price.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Current single fares from Folkestone to Calais on 26/27 December - for a motorhome - range from £75 - £93, depending on the time of day the crossing is made.

As Mike has mentioned, you should get 10% off that if you book through the C&CC or the CC. And as also mentioned, enough Tesco vouchers could bring the cost down to zero or thereabouts.

Mike


----------

